# Have I already lost him?



## rosier (Aug 15, 2012)

First I want to apologize for long post. I wanted to make it short and clear, but there's a lot of stuff to talk about.

My parnter and I were together for 9 months. After we turned 9th month, he started to act weird. 
Right after I noticed something is wrong, I initiated talk when he explained to me, that he is going through hard times in work, is under big pressure and stressed, but assured me that this has nothing to do with our relationship. He just asked me for some space and some days to be alone, so he could regain comfort and become calm again.
I decided to give him what he need, but soon I started to think, that that's not the only thing wich ist going on. After week we spend separated, only in online and phone contact I wanted to spend weekend with him, just like we usually did, but he wasn't willing to, he said he needs more time to be alone. I let him whole weekend, wishing he would call me to come over, but he didn't.
This led to first fight, when I came at his place willing to pack my stuff and leave him. This argument has been solved, he promised, he will do his best to keep our relationship like it was before. 
Following week we stayed in contact - he called me every day, we were chatting on internet. But we haven't met whole week. 
Our second fight came, when I was at his place after third week and wanted him to explain me what is going on. 
He told me he's struggling with lot of pressure in work, and that I'm really not helping things by pushing at him as well. He told me that he needs to be some time alone, in no relationship and that he is not sure if he still loves me as he did. When I asked if it means break up, he answered probably means. I started to yell at him, we had fight till late night.
In the morning he felt sorry for what happend. He told me how sorry he is and promised he will call me. He did. Late that day, he texted me, saying again how sorry he is. I didn't reply. 
Next day he tried to catch me online, but right after I saw he is writing, I decided to get offline. I wasn't in mood to talk to him because what he said last night. He didn't say nothing like "I still love you, I want to be with you or Give me the time and everything will be okay, or What i said wasn't truth". He just apologized for his behavior.
Now it's the second day, he texted me both nights to say "good night" but I'm still not in mood to talk to him. 
I feel this is something like break up. I know that only thing I can do now is just give him his space. 
We need to stay separated for a while and limit contact. I believe this is the only thing I can do to get him back. I just whant him to miss me, but I'm sure it takes longer than one week or two. 
There are too many questions inside my head.
When he will call?
Will he even call at all if I will not text him back for a while?
Was it true when he said he is not sure of his feelings?
How it's even possible to not be sure if you love somebody or don't?
Did he tell it just to push me away, just to avoid problems?
Is this break up? Or just time out? 
Is this his definitive statement?
Does he still care, or are those texts just result of his bad conscience?
Can I have him back, or have I already lost him by pushing at him?

I just wanted to share my story, and listen to your advices.
Maybe it will help someone who will find his problem similiar to mine.
Beforehand, I want to thank you for your time and your opinions.
Wish me luck.


----------

